# hanging faux wooden beams on drywall ceiling



## scoutingdavid (Sep 1, 2012)

i just got presented with a project that calls for the installation of reclaimed pine beams on a drywall ceiling. i am certain that the ceiling joists run parallel to the direction of the beams, so i can't necessarily guarantee the correct spacing if i am to anchor to them.
since i can't very well remove the drywall, how do i securely fasten the beams to the ceiling?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

When I bought my current home, the living room had faux beams with the popcorn ceiling. I ended up removing the beams. Basically they were wood boxes that ran with the ceiling joists and they looked to be put together with the first piece attached to the ceiling and the rest of the box nailed to the first piece. I hadn't paid any attention but just went up to take a look from the attic and they ran 2 x 6 cross pieces between the joists to screw the first piece of the box to the ceiling. They were attached between the joists flat against the ceiling to allow for less precision I guess.... There was not a lot of weight being that the beam was faux vice being solid. Hope this helps....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would cut a some big enough holes in the rock where the beam would cover to install some blocking to support the beams.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I did this for a friend one time, what we did was to get in the attic and build small strongbacks to use as blocking between the ceiling joists. This allowed us to lag bolt the beams from the top through the flats of the strongbacks. I would pay attention to the added weight, if needed support should be added.


----------

